# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  عناوين الصحف المريخية واخبار رياضية متنوعة الأحد 14مارس 2021

## الحريف

*هنــــــــــاك أشخـــــاص .
لا تدري أهم أصدقاؤك ..
أم أحبـابـــــــــك .. 
أم أنهم.. نبض قلبــــــــــــك ..
أم قلبــــــــــك نفســه ..
من نقاء قلوبهم .. 
وحلاوة كلماتهم وطيب أخلاقهم ..
فـتحياتـــــــــي .. لكل من ترك أثرًا له هنـــــا.
ومن لم يترك أثرًا .. فرائحته الزكيــــــة تعلن عن مروره العطر .. 
أسال ربــــــي أن يحفظكم ويسعد قلوبكم بما تتمنــــــون ..
ودمتم ودامت قلوبكم عامرة بالحـــــب والسعـــــــــــادة 


FB_IMG_1615706636799.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*â­گعناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد ظ،ظ¤ مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،مâ­گ

#مجاهد الدوشâœچï¸ڈ

#الصديï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½

#سيمبا يستقبل البعثة المريخية بالحرب النفسية.
#رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية : قوات مناوي لم تنسحب وسنلجا للتصعيد الدولي.
#إداري بسيمبا : أمر حزين ومحيط أن تواجه المريخ من غير جمهور.
#مصدر بالاتحاد الأفريقي : قرار الحرمان من الجماهير لا يخص سيمبا فقط. 
#سيمبا يفقد خدمات باسكال ولوانقا أمام المريخ.
#تعامل سيئ من نادي سيمبا التنزاني مع المريخ في دار السلام.
#نائب رئيس أهلي مروى : معركة شرسة بين المريخ والهلال حول الحارس أحمد بيتر.
#محمد موسى الكندو : أموال العضوية  المريخية في أيدي أمينة وستصل إلى خزانة النادي. 
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... مملكة موتسيبي.
*

----------


## الحريف

*الاحمر الوهاجï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½

#سوداكال يشعل النار.. ويسعى للتمكين عبر جمعية ملغومة.
#بعثة المريخ تصل تنزانيا... استقبال رائع من القنصل... سيئ من سيمبا والكاف يحرمه من جماهيره.
#تدريب صباحي للفرقة الحمراء... نمر يرافق البعثة.
#تفاؤل وسط اللاعبين... وتجهيز حمزة داؤد.
#البعثة تبلغ الكاف رسميا : معاملة سيئة من أصحاب الضيافة.
#الهادي آدم : الاحمر خرج بمكاسب فنية عديدة قبل مواجهة سيمبا الافريقية. 
#بحضور 24 لاعبا المنتخب الوطني يجري مرانه الثاني بملعب الخرطوم.
*

----------


## الحريف

*بعثه الزعيم تصل تنزانيا و تحل بالفندق، استعداداً لمواجهة سيمبا في الجولة الرابعه لدوري المجموعات بدوري ابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## الحريف

*دبابيس
+++++++++
ودالشريف
****************


** قطعا مريخ الفاشر ليس مقياسا وهو من فرق الزيلية في الدوري الممتاز لذلك لن نهلل ونطبل  لانتصار المريخ عليه بثلاثية و انتصار المريخ نريده على سمبا وفيتا والاهلي القاهري ونفس ما قلناه عن المريخ ينطبق على الهلال  الذي انتصر على هلال كادوقلي بأربعة أهداف نظيفة. ثلاث منها من تسلل واضح نام عليه رجل الراية وانتصار الهلال نريده على بلوزداد ومازمبي وصن داونز.

** ان كان الهلال يجد من الحكام المحليين من يتعاطف معه فلن يجد ذلك في المباريات الأفريقية ولا اكتب هذا اعتباطا ولا تقليلا من شأن الفريق الكبير ولكن وبشهادة حكم كبير احتفظ بذكر اسمه اكد ان هدف الغربال الأول في شباك هلال كادوقلي جاء من تسلل واضح والهدف الثاني وقبل أن يمرر الغربال الكرة لعيد مقدم كان في وضع تسلل والهدف الرابع أيضا كان الغربال في وضع تسلل وهلال كادوقلي تعرض لظلم باين ويا ليت الاتحاد العام يتمكن من استخدام تقنية الفار في الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز حتى لا يظلم احد.

** الجديد في مباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر هو الدفع بعزام من البداية لأول مرة ولكن عزام رغم أدائه المميز تم سحبه ودخل بكرى المدينة بديلا له من بداية  الشوط الثاني والجديد أيضا ظهور عمار طيفور لأول مرة وقد أظهر مستوى رائع  والجديد كذلك إحراز المحترفين النيجيري والجمايكي الأهداف لأول مره مع المريخ بس النيجيري توني يعاني من حبة غرور. واجمل مافي المباراة غياب أمير كمال المتمرد وسيف تيري الذي تقول الأنباء انه دخل في مفاوضات مع نادي الهلال وكان اتجاها قد برز لابعاده من رحلة تنزانيا وقالت صحيفة الأحمر الوهاج عدد أمس أن إعادة قيده ستتم بعد العودة من تنزانيا وما نرجو تأكيده أن ذهاب تيري للهلال عادي جدا  ومسيرة المريخ ماضية ولن تتوقف... وتيري يطالب بمبلغ خيالي لإعادة قيده وسوداكال ما بلتزم ولا بدفع وأماكم تجربة ابوعشرين ومحمد عبدالرحمن ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب 

**  بعثة المريخ وصلت  إلى تنزانيا أمس  ولاحظنا أن كل أفرادها يرتدون ترين سود  اسود بدلا من احمر أو اصفر شعار الفريق والمهم دي ما مشكلة المهم أن يظهر المريخ بشكل مشرف أمام سمبا وان يخرج بنتيجة مرضية ولن نطالبه بالانتصار لأننا ندرك الظروف المحيطة به.. والحمد لله ان المباراة بدون جمهور 

** بعد أن سمحت السلطات الصحية في بلادنا بدخول حوالي 
ه الف متفرج في مباريات المريخ والهلال الأفريقية أصدر الاتحاد الأفريقي قرارا بعدم دخول الجمهور لأي مباراة في منافساته بسبب كورونا ولا نستبعد أن يكون المصريون وراء ذلك خوفا مما قد يتعرض له الاهلي في مباراته المقبلة أمام المريخ؛ 

** الانجليزي كلارك مدرب المريخ وقف على الخط في مباراة امس الاول  ووجه وواضح أن الانجليزي من هواة الصراخ في اللاعبين وقال البعض أن الانتصار على السلاطين يعود وينسب لايمن يماني المحلل الفني وشخص آخر وان الانجليزي كان له فضل الوقوف على الخط فقط  ولم يكن مسئولا حتى عن وضع التشكيلة

** عمر محمد عبد الله المقرب لسوداكال قاد بعثة المريخ إلى تنزانيا

** لا أعرف كم سنة قضاها المدافع مصطفى كرشوم مع نادي الخرطوم الوطني لكنني  اعرف انه واحد من أميز المدافعين ويمكن أن يفيد المريخ ويريحنا من أمير كمال 

**. واضح ان كابتن إبراهيم حسين ابراهومة لعب دورا كبيرا في انتقال كرشوم للمريخ... له التحية

** إعلام الهلال وكالعادة طبل وهلل لانتصار فريقه على هلال كادوقلي وطبعا لن يستطيع   قلم هلالي واحد القول... ان  ثلاث من الأهداف الأربعة جاءات من تسلل أوضح من عمارة برج الفاتح

**. موعدنا الثلاثاء بإذن الله وسنشاهد ماذا يفعل الهلال مع بلوزداد والمريخ مع سمبا 

** تأكد وصول الأخ أحمد طه التازي الرئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ يوم غد الاثنين وقد أعد له استقبال حافل يستحقه بعد أن قدم الكثير للاحمر في فترة وجيزة وسبقته للخرطوم سيارته الرزرويس والزيارة لمدة عشرة أيام يقف خلالها على حال الاستاد وأشياء أخرى ومرحبا بمقدمه... قطعا وصول التازي للخرطوم سيزعج البعض من المريخاب 

** المصري محمد بيومي الخبير في شئون الاتحاد الأفريقي أفتى في شكوى سمبا ضد المريخ وقال في حديث تلفزيوني أن مشاركة الثالوث رمضان وبخيت والرشيد في مباراة سمبا الأولى غير قانونية والاتحاد الأفريقي سيعاقب المريخ بالهزيمة ظ£... صفر ولن يبعده من البطولة وحمل الخبير المصري اتحادنا العام المسئولية 

**. هل رافق الثالوث بخيت ورمضان والرشيد المريخ إلى تنزانيا

**. أندية هلال كادوقلي ومريخ وهلال الفاشر مستواها لا يسر وموقفها سيئ في روليت الدوري الممتاز. هذا مع اشادتنا بانتفاضة هلال الأبيض 

**. مدرب الهلال البرتقالي ريكاردو وافق على استمرار كمال الشغيل مع الجهاز الفني
واعلام الهلال يقول... الشغيل مريخابي... وايه يعني. مريخابي عايز يسهم في تطوير  مستوى الهلال... حقو نشكرو

** محترف اجنبي في المريخ والهلال يجلس في الكنبة أو يتم تغييره خلال المباريات. ده ما محترف

** في الاخبار أن المريخ سيعسكر بالقاهرة في الفترة من ظ¢ظ  مارس حتى ظ£ظ  منه باقتراح من المعد البدني المصري والذي فيما يبدو اشتاق لزيارة أهله وأصدقائه

** الفترة من ظ¢ظ  إلى ظ£ظ  مارس يلتقي المنتخب الوطني بساتومي وجنوب أفريقيا وهذا يعني فشل معسكر المريخ بالقاهرة لأن حوالي ظ،ظ  من لاعبيه سيكونون مع المنتخب الذي انطلق اعداده أمس في غياب لاعبي المريخ والهلال 

ظ ** أكدنا أن جمعية المريخ العمومية التي دعا لها على أسد والكندو أمس  للنظر في النظام الأساسي لن تعقد لأنها غير قانونية وبالفعل لم تعقد 

** تم تكوين الرابطة الرياضية السودانية بمدينة حايل السعودية برئاسة المهندس أسامة مبارك سيداحمد وبدرالدين باشاب نائبا له وأحمد الفكي  أمينا عاما ومحمد البشير الأمين أمين للمال وأول عمل للرابطة المشاركة في تكريم نجمي الكرة السودانية كابتن على قاقرين وكابتن الجيلي عبدالخير 

ظ **  صباح أمس كنت وصديقي الصحفي المميز عامر باشاب في حضرة نجم الإذاعة السودانية في الستينات والسبعينات الأستاذ علم الدين حامد وبعضا من إفراد أسرته وكانت جلسة ولا اروع تحدثنا خلالها لبرنامج.. رد الجميل.. وتذاع الحلقة في شهر رمضان بإذن الله عبر إذاعة الخرطوم 

** نشارك الزميل إبراهيم عوض الوجه الإعلامي المشرق بالسعودية الأحزان في وفاة والده ونسأله تعالى أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته 

** يا امل يا لطف يا حنية وينك من عيوني

** آخر دبوس

** ظ¤ خواجات ومعهم الشغيل وقفوا على الخط خلال مباراة الهلال امام هلال كادوقلي .. ولا تعليق لدينا
*

----------


## الحريف

*الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

• ريال مدريد يضرب إلتشي ويقتنص الوصافة.. وأتلتيكو مدريد يتعثر أمام خيتافي
• بدلاء مانشستر سيتي يضربون فولهام بثلاثية.. وليدز يرغم تشيلسي على التعادل السلبي
• فلاهوفيتش يقود فيورنتينا لاكتساح بينيفينتو ..وساسولو يحقق فوزًا ثمينًا على فيرونا
• بايرن ميونخ يُسقط بريمن.. ودورتموند يهزم هيرتا برلين في البوندسليجا
• مارسيليا يواصل انتصاراته على حساب بريست .. إيتيان يهزم أنجيه بالدوري الفرنسي
• سيفاس يهزم جمرك في الدوري التركي .. فارينزي يواصل كبوته في الدوري البرتغالي
• ألكمار يواصل الضغط على آيندهوفن .. فيليم 2 يهزم هيرنفين بالدوري الهولندي
• النجم الساحلي يكرم ضيافة الترجي بثنائية في الدوري التونسي
• مولودية وهران يهدر فرصة الانقضاض على صدارة الدوري الجزائري
• تعادل باهت بين الفتح الرباطي وحسنية أكادير في الدوري المغربي
• رسميًا.. شيفيلد يونايتد يعلن رحيل مدربه كريس وايلدر
• موندو ديبورتيفو: لابورتا يريد تخفيض راتب ليونيل ميسي
• لابورتا يضع خطة لبقاء ميسي .. أجويرو: توقفوا عن أنباء رحيلي لبرشلونة
• رودريجو: تعديل الطريقة منحنا .. بنزيما: الفوز على إلتشي بفضل عمل الفريق كله
• بيرلو: شائعات رحيل رونالدو طبيعية لأنه أهم لاعب بالعالم
• بوكيتينو: سحر الأبطال ظهر أمام برشلونة.. ونيمار لم ينتكس
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*â–  مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

â‌– #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 28

* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) برايتون
‏âڈ° 14:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-1) 

* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) شيفيلد يونايتد
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-1) 

* آرسنال (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير
‏âڈ° 18:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-2) 

* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد
‏âڈ° 21:15  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-1) 

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإسباني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 27

* سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو
‏âڈ° 15:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (2-0) 

* غرناطة (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد
‏âڈ° 17:15  beIN 1  الذهاب (0-2) 

* إيبار (-- : --) فياريال
‏âڈ° 19:30  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-2) 

* إشبيلية (-- : --) ريال بيتيس
‏âڈ° 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-1) 

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإيطالي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 27

* بولونيا (-- : --) سامبدوريا
‏âڈ° 13:30  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-1) 

* تورينو (-- : --) انتر ميلان
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-4) 

* بارما (-- : --) روما
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (0-3) 

* كالياري (-- : --) يوفنتوس
‏âڈ° 19:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-2) 

* ميلان (-- : --) نابولي
‏âڈ° 21:45  beIN 3  الذهاب (3-1) 

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الألماني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 25

* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) أرمينيا بيليفيلد
‏âڈ° 14:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (2-1) 

* لايبزيج (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
‏âڈ° 16:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-1) 

* شتوتجارت (-- : --) هوفنهايم
‏âڈ° 19:00  SKY 1  الذهاب (3-3) 

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الفرنسي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 29

* نيم أولمبيك (-- : --) مونبلييه
‏âڈ° 14:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0) 

* ديجون (-- : --) بوردو
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (0-3) 

* لانس (-- : --) ميتز
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-2) 

* لوريان (-- : --) نيس
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN  الذهاب (2-2) 

* رين (-- : --) ستراسبورج
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN  الذهاب (1-1) 

* موناكو (-- : --) ليل
‏âڈ° 18:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-2) 

* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) نانت 
‏âڈ° 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-0) 

المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*â–  نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس âڑ½ï¸ڈ :

â‌– #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 28

* ليدز يونايتد (0 : 0) تشيلسي
* كريستال بالاس (1 : 0) وست بروميتش
* إيفرتون (1 : 2) بيرنلي
* فولهام (0 : 3) مانشستر سيتي
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (71) مانشستر يونايتد (54) ليستر سيتي (53) تشيلسي (51) وست هام (48)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإسباني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 27

* ألافيس (1 : 1) قاديش
* ريال مدريد (2 : 1) إلتشي
* أوساسونا (0 : 0) بلد الوليد
* خيتافي (0 : 0) أتلتيكو مدريد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (63) ريال مدريد (57) برشلونة (56) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (45)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإيطالي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 27

* ساسولو (3 : 2) هيلاس فيرونا
* بينفينتو (1 : 4) فيورنتينا
* جنوى (1 : 1) أودينيزي
#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (62) ميلان (56) يوفنتوس (52) أتلانتا (52) روما (50)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الألماني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 25

* فولفسبورج (5 : 0) شالكة
* يونيون برلين (2 : 1) كولن
* ماينز (1 : 0) فرايبورج
* فيردر بريمن (1 : 3) بايرن ميونيخ
* بوروسيا دورتموند (2 : 0) هيرتا برلين
#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (58) لايبزيج (53) فولفسبورج (48) آينتراخت (43) دورتموند (42)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الفرنسي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 29

* أنجيه (0 : 1) سانت إيتيان
* مارسيليا (3 : 1) ستاد بريست 
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (62) سان جيرمان (60) ليون (59) موناكو (55) مارسيليا (45
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد ١٤ مارس ٢٠٢١م






الصدي



سيمبا يستقبل البعثة المريخية بالحرب النفسية.
رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية : قوات مناوي لم تنسحب وسنلجا للتصعيد الدولي.
إداري بسيمبا : أمر حزين ومحيط أن تواجه المريخ من غير جمهور.
مصدر بالاتحاد الأفريقي : قرار الحرمان من الجماهير لا يخص سيمبا فقط. 
سيمبا يفقد خدمات باسكال ولوانقا أمام المريخ.
تعامل سيئ من نادي سيمبا التنزاني مع المريخ في دار السلام.
نائب رئيس أهلي مروى : معركة شرسة بين المريخ والهلال حول الحارس أحمد بيتر.
محمد موسى الكندو : أموال العضوية  المريخية في أيدي أمينة وستصل إلى خزانة النادي. 
د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... مملكة موتسيبي.

الاحمر الوهاج

سوداكال يشعل النار.. ويسعى للتمكين عبر جمعية ملغومة.
بعثة المريخ تصل تنزانيا... استقبال رائع من القنصل... سيئ من سيمبا والكاف يحرمه من جماهيره.
تدريب صباحي للفرقة الحمراء... نمر يرافق البعثة.
تفاؤل وسط اللاعبين... وتجهيز حمزة داؤد.
البعثة تبلغ الكاف رسميا : معاملة سيئة من أصحاب الضيافة.
الهادي آدم : الاحمر خرج بمكاسب فنية عديدة قبل مواجهة سيمبا الافريقية. 
بحضور ٢٤ لاعبا المنتخب الوطني يجري مرانه الثاني بملعب الخرطوم.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تصل دار السلام وقنصل السودان يستقبلها وصعوبات في اجراءات الدخول



Hisham Abdalsamad 

وصلت بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ للعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام قادمة من أديس أبابا برئاسة عضو مجلس الإدارة الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله وتضم بعثة الأحمر “41” فرداً من بينهم رئيس البعثة من جانب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الأستاذ مدثر سبيل .


ولدي وصول بعثة الفريق لمطار دار السلام كان في إستقبالها قنصل السودان بتنزانيا الأستاذ عصام الدين عبدالرحيم وطاقم قنصلية السودان بدار السلام إضافة لعدد من أبناء الجالية السودانية بتنزانيا.

واوضح المريخ عبر الموقع الرسمي ان  البعثة وجدت  إستقبالاً سيئاً للغاية من جانب نادي سيمبا الذي رفض التعامل بالمثل فيما يتعلق بتأشيرات الدخول بالاضافة للتعنت الكبير في تكلمة إجراءات دخول البعثة للعاصمة دار السلام مما جعل الفريق ينتظر لأكثر من ساعتين بمطار دار السلام.


وعقب الفراغ من عمل تأشيرات الدخول التي تكفل بها نادي المريخ لطاقم بعثته توجهت البعثة لفندق ” Blue Sapphire ” القريب من المطار .


ومن المتوقع ان يقوم النادي بطرح ما تم من عراقيل في الإجتماع الفني الذي يسبق مباراة الفريقين يوم السادس عشر من شهر مارس الجاري .

ومن المنتظر ان تخلد بعثة الفريق اليوم للراحة على ان يتدرب الفريق يوم غدً الأحد في تمام الساعة الحادية عشر ظهراً بتوقيت تنزانيا .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرمان الكاف يحرم سيمبا من جماهيره أمام المريخ


كووورة




حاج منارة 
أعلن  نادي سيمبا التنزاني، إقامة لقاء المريخ السوداني، يوم الثلاثاء المقبل،  بالجولة الرابعة لمرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا، دون حضور جماهيري.

وقال  حاج منارة، الناطق باسم سيمبا، في مؤتمر صحفي، إن الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة  القدم "كاف" أخطر ناديه بإقامة لقاء المريخ دون حضور الجماهير.

وجاء  قرار الكاف رغم السماح للنادي التنزاني بحضور 30 ألف مشجع في لقاء الأهلي  المصري، الذي فاز به سيمبا بهدف دون رد بالجولة الثانية في تنزانيا.

وأضاف  منارة: "لا يوجد أي سبيل لحضور الجمهور، نعلم كم تشتاق جماهيرنا للمباريات  القارية، ولكن سيتم السماح بحضور مسؤولي الناديين فقط. نعتذر للجماهير لأن  ذلك القرار صادر من الكاف".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“كاف” يصدر قرارًا بشأن مباريات أبطال إفريقيا والكونفدرالية 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفقًا لموقع كورة الإخباري، السبت.
أفادت تقارير صحفية، السبت، بأنّّ الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم “كاف”،  أصدر قضى بإقامة كلّ مباريات دوري أبطال إفريقيا والكونفدرالية دون حضورٍ  جماهيري، مع عدم منح استثناءات لأي ناد.



والجمعة، فاز موتسيبي برئاسة الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم لمدّة أربع سنواتٍ، بعدما انسحب جميع المرشحين المنافسين.
ويتولى موتسيبي إدارة الكاف لمدة 4 سنوات خلفا للملجاشي أحمد أحمد الذي  صدرت عقوبة رسمية بإيقافه 5 سنوات من جانب الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم،  بعدما خرق لائحة الأخلاقيات بالفيفا، لكنه استأنف على القرار وتم تقليص  العقوبة إلى سنتين فقط.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعيين مهندس “خارطة طريق المريخ” أميناً عاماً في “CAF”



عقدت لجنة CAF التنفيذية المنتخبة حديثًا اجتماعها الأول صباح اليوم 13 مارس 2021 في الرباط.
ترأس الاجتماع رئيس الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم ، الدكتور باتريس موتسيبي.
تم اتخاذ القرارات التالية بالإجماع:
. تم اختيار السيد أحمد يحيى عضواً في اللجنة التنفيذية.
النائب الأول للرئيس: أوجستين سنجور
النائب الثاني للرئيس: أحمد يحيى
النائب الثالث للرئيس: سليمان وابيري
النائب الخامس للرئيس: كنيزات ابراهيم
أمين CAF العام:  فيرون موسينجو – أومبا
وشكر الرئيس السيد عبد المنعم باح الذي شغل منصب القائم بأعمال الأمين العام.
كما عينت اللجنة التنفيذية السيد سيدو مبومبو نجويا في منصب النائب الرابع للرئيس.
الجدير بالذكر ان الكونغولي “فيرون موسينجو” كان قد شارك في وضع خارطة  طريق فيما يتعلق بمشكلة نادي المريخ الإدارية وملف قضية “النظام  الأساسي”لدى الاتحاد الدولي “فيفا” بصفته مسؤولاً عن “الاتحادات الاعضاء  لدى الكاف”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تخلف اليوغندي والسماني والتكت عن مرافقة المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تخلف عن  مرافقة المريخ الثلاثي السماني الصاودي وسعيد شونية يوغندي الجنسية واللاعب  محمد هاشم التكت برغم خضوعهم الى فحوصات كورونا والتي اكدت سلامة الثلاثي  من اي اصابة واثار تحلف الثلاثي علامة استفهام وسط المناصرين وخاصة ان  المريخ يتخوف من تلاعب السلطات التنزانية بخصوص فحوصات كورونا والتي يتوقع  ان يتعرض فيها المريخ الى ضربة مؤلمة قبل  ساعات من المواجهة وهو ما تسبب  في قلق داخل اروقة نادي المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* انباء تتحدث عن اقتراب تيري من الهلال
 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  كفرووتر الدقيقة ان الهلال بات قريبا من ضم اللاعب سيف تيري لكشوفاته في  ابريل المقبل وحسب مصادر الصحيفة ان الهلال عرض 500 الف دولار على اللاعب  الذي وصل لطريق مسدود مع سوداكال برغم مشاركاته مع المريخ محليا ودوليا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
لا تخدعنكم نتيجة السلاطين




â–،  أهمّية إستمرارية النشاط المحلي والتباري الرسمي على صعيد الدوري الممتاز خصوصاً للأندية التي تُشارك إفريقياً تكمن في أنها تعتبر تحضيراً جيّداً قبل المعترك الإفريقي فتكشف مكامن الخلل ونقاط الضعف ومواطن القوّة بفريقك قبل الدخول إلى المواجهة الإفريقية التي تتطلّب جهداً مضاعفاً دوماً.

â–،  حصل المريخ على دفعة معنوية كبرى قبل التوجّه إلى تنزانيا لمواجهة سيمبا التنزاني في الجولة الرابعة لمجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا والتي تعتبر بمثابة مفترق طرق لمشوار الأحمر نحو إستعادة حظوظه للمنافسة على بطاقة التأهّل إلى الدور ربع النهائي.

â–،   وهو طموح وحق مشروع (نعم) ولكن يجب أن لا يقترن بمضاعفة الضغوط على اللاعبين لأن وصولهم لهذه المرحلة في هذه الظروف تحديداً يعتبر إنجازاً مقبولاً ومقدّراً.

â–،  الدفعة المعنوية المذكورة تتمثّل في خروج المحترفين (توني) و (دارين ماتوكس) من نفق الحاجز النفسي بعد إنتقالهما للعب بصفوف المريخ وصناعة الفارق خلال مواجهة الأمس امام المريخ الفاشر والتي إنتصر خلالها الأحمر بثلاثية نظيفة.

â–،  بتمريرة ون تو بين ماتوكس وتوني أحرز الأخير الهدف الأول للمريخ، وبتوغّل من توني من من الجهة اليسرى للمريخ الفاشر صنع الهدف الثاني الذي أحرزه ماتوكس، كما بدأ توني الكرة التي أحرز منها ماتوكس الهدف الثالث بعد أن مرر الكرة لبكري والذي صنعها بإقتدار لماتوكس.

â–،  هدفا ماتوكس وتوني بالتحديد مهمين للغاية لأن اللاعب المحترف يعاني دوماً من ضغوط كبيرة كونه يكون في مرمى النيران عند الإخفاق لأن الجماهير تنتظر منه صناعة الفارق الذي تفوّق به على اللاعب الوطني والذي سمّي بموجبه لاعب (محترف).

â–،   ثلاثة أهداف وشباك نظيفة وصحوة توني وماتوكس وعودة طيفور (الفنان) وفرصة ثانية للحارس محمد مصطفى كلها عوامل إيجابية تصب في مصلحة المريخ قبل مواجهة سيمبا التنزاني يوم الثلاثاء القادم.

â–،  ولكن في المقابل يجب أن لا ينخدع كلارك ولاعبيه بالفوز والنتيجة العريضة لأن الفريق الذي واجه المريخ يمر بأسوأ حالاته ويحتل المركز (الأخير) في ترتيب الدوري.

â–،  مريخ الفاشر لعب (12) مباراة فاز في إثنين وتعادل في مثلهما وخسر (ثماني) مباريات ولم يسجّل سوى (خمسّة) أهداف منها هدف بالنيران الصديقة بينما إستقبلت شباكه (14) هدف وكل تلك الأرقام قبل مواجهة المريخ.

â–،  يجب أن نسعد بتحقيق الفوز ولكن علينا أن لا نغفل تلك النقطة وهى (ضعف الخصم) حتى لا يتسرّب إلى نفوس اللاعبين بعض الغرور والثقة المفرطة قبل مواجهة سيمبا التنزاني.

â–،  التغيير الذي أجراه كلارك بسحب ماتوكس وإشراك أحمد تمبش ليلعب بجوار ضياء الدين في قلب الدفاع كتجهيز لمباراة سيمبا كان يجب أن يكون مبكراً إذا كان تفكير كلارك منصب نحو إشراك الثنائي تمبش وضياء كقلبي دفاع أمام سيمبا فكان من الأفضل مشاركتهما منذ البداية.

â–،  عموماً وبصفة عامة لن يجد الإنجليزي كلارك متّسعا من الوقت كسابقيه لصناعة الفارق مع المريخ أو وضع بصمة فنية إلا إن حظي بالإستمرارية اللازمة (موسم على أقل تقدير) إلا أننا لن نعشم في الأمر المذكور بسبب مزاجية سوداكال العجيبة.

â–،  غادر البارسا من محطة دور الستة عشر لدوري أبطال أوروبا وثأر باريس لسقوطه الشهير في (2017) بينما تعرّض اليوفي لصفعة على أيدي بورتو بسبب ضعف (بيرلو) الفني والتكتيكي، اما ليفربول الأوروبي فمختلف تماماً عن ريدز الأنفيلد رود.

â–،  ليفربول – بورتو – بروسيا دورتموند – باريس سان جيرمان الرباعي الأول الذي تأهّل إلى الدور ربع النهائي وفي إنتظار الرباعي الآخر ويبدو أن الأقرب هم الريال والسيتي والبايرن بينما ستكون مواجهة تشيلسي وأتليتكو مفتوحة على كل الإحتمالات.

â–،  الإتحاد يستعيد بريق السنين ويدخل للمنافسة على لقب الدوري السعودي بالفوز على الشباب (النموذجي) تكتيكياً بهدفين لهدف بينما ضاعف النصر من جراح الأهلي بهدفي العمري وحمد الله.

â–،  إنتخابات الكاف (لغة المال) تتفوّق على (الطموح).

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: بالتجميع وبلا جمهور فرق الدوري تفشل في مجاراة القمة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق” ينفرد.. “كاف” يوافق على طلب الجمهور ويشترط ويهدد







تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تسلم قبل لحظات  من الآن خطابا من الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم ردا على الطلب الذي كان دفع  به الإتحاد السوداني في وقت سابق للسماح بحضور خمسة ألف مشجع لمباريات  الأندية والمنتخبات السودانية القادمة مرفقاً معه موافقة السلطات الصحية.

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه سبورتاق، فإن “الكاف” أوضح في خطابه أن هنالك  بروتوكول خاص دولي وأفريقي يوضح ضوابط دخول الجماهير في ظل جائحة كورونا  وأن دخول أي عدد من الجماهير يتطلب الإلتزام الكامل بتطبيق كل ما ورد في  تلك البروتوكولات بحذافيرها وأي تقصير في الإجراءات والمتطلبات الصحية يجعل  الإتحاد السوداني والأندية عرضة للعقوبات التأديبية.

وبحسب متابعات سبورتاق، فإن “الكاف” وافق على السماح بدخول “ألف  شخص” بشرط تنفيذ البروتوكول الصحي بحذافيره مع التلويح بعقوبات مشددة حال  أي مخالفة في تطبيق البروتوكول.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد مختار يعلن العصيان على سوداكال ويكشف الحقائق



Hisham Abdalsamad 

اتهم الناطق الرسمي بالمريخ أحمد مختار، رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال بعدم اتباع النهج الإداري والمؤسسي، وقال انهم لاحظوا ان سوداكال بعيد عن العمل المؤسسي ويحبذ العمل الفردي، واجتماعات مجلس الإدارة غائبة لمدة خمسة أشهر وهذه مخالفة واضحة للقانون.

وقال رغما عن ذلك كنا نتناقش في اجواء اخوية حتى يتم تطبيق القانون والعمل المؤسسي لكن دون جدوى، معلنا التوقف عن العمل في ظل ما يحدث.

واشار احمد مختار الى ان سوداكال كان دائم الاجابة عليهم بأنه يتواصل مع الجميع بالهاتف وهو الأمر الذي رد عليه هو شخصيا بأنه غير كاف، حيث اشار لغياب لمناقشة الميزانيات وأوجه صرف ميزانية ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© تحديدا والتبرعات، وكذلك تقرير التسجيلات وحافز كاف الخاص بالتأهل للمجموعات وكل هذه ملفات لا تقبل النقاش عبر الهاتف .

بالإضافة إلى تعيين راع ورئيس فخري للنادي والأموال التي تبرع بها الأخير .

وكذلك إقالة الجهاز الفني وتعيين شخصيات أخرى كل هذه ملفات كان ينبغي ان يتم الاجتماع فيها والنقاش حولها.

وشدد أحمد مختار بأنه كان دائم الحديث حول الملاحظات التي ذكرها آنفاً، ولكنه شعر بأن رئيس النادي سوداكال لا يرغب في ذلك، ولذلك كان القرار من جانبه هو التوقف، خاصة وأن هناك مسؤولية قانونية وادارية نحن مسؤولين عنها تجاه عدد من الملفات، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن نستمر بهذه الطريقة .

ومن المفترض ان يتوحد المجلس، حتى الشخصيات على الجانب الآخر لا بد ان يتم التوحد معها ويتعامل الرئيس بمسؤولية أكبر ويجلس مع الجميع ويطرح جميع الملفات، خاصة تلك المتعلقة بالجانب المالي والإداري حتى تتم إجازتها والتعامل معها بشكل قانوني.

ولفت أحمد مختار الى ان التجاوزات مازالت مستمرة، حيث يمضي رئيس المريخ في طريق تسجيل لاعبين دون المشورة الفنية ولا حتى الاتفاق الإداري داخل المجلس، وأبرزها ملف تسجيل اللاعب كرشوم الذي تم دون اي انعقاد اجتماع مجلس إدارة النادي .

لافتا ان الملف المالي به ضبابية للغاية وكذلك بقية المصروفات في ملف التسجيلات المجلس لا يعلم بها شيئا.

وطالب بضرورة الالتزام بخارطة فيفا وأبرزها قيام الانتخابات لاختيار مجلس جديد في ابريل القادم كأقصى مدة.

وكشف أحمد مختار عن الدفع بمقترح من أجل القيام بفترة انتقالية تقودها المجموعة الموجودة الآن وذلك حتى يتم التحضير والتجهيز للجمعية العمومية لمزيد من الحيادية وتكافؤ الفرص، على أن يتم الاعلان بشكل واضح من جميع أعضاء المجلس الحالي وعدم الترشيح خلال الانتخابات القادمة، مبيناً أنهم قدموا نصيحة لآدم بما ذكر ولكنه يبدو انه متردد، أما البقية موافقون.

وقطع أحمد مختار بتأثير الخلافات والانشقاقات بالنادي على ملف العضوية وهو واحد من أهم الملفات مما كان له بالغ الأثر في تأخير قيام الجمعية العمومية أكثر من مرة.

وحث مختار، الجميع على ضرورة تدارك الموقف بفريق الكرة، وقال صحيح ان النتائج في المباريات الماضية بالبطولة الأفريقية لم ترضِ الجميع ولكن يمكن تدارك الموقف فيما تبقى من مباريات.

وأعلن أحمد مختار في ختام تصريحاته عدم رغبته في الترشح لانتخابات مجلس إدارة النادي القادمة، مؤكدا استعداده لخدمة الكيان من الخارج، وجزم بأنه على استعداد كذلك لتقديم استقالته خلال الوقت الحالي إذا كانت تخدم وتحل مشكلة المريخ الموجودة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك

عمرة حمدوك وبرمجة الصيام


*طبعا ما شفت كورة أمس عشان برمجة القطوعات طالت حتى الجمعة 
*ولو الكهربا جات برضك ما كان حا أشوفها لأنو القناة الناقلة بتجمد الصورة وتثبت الركشة أكتر من الصوت 
*غايتو الموسم ده الدوري بعرف روحو براهو 
*لا مستويات 
*لا ملاعب 
*لا تحكيم 
*لا قناة ناقلة 
*لا جمهور 
*ولا يحزنون 
*لكن شاهدت الأهداف في الواتس 
*إذا خلت تلك اللقطات من الفوتو شوب 
*نقدر نقول الأهداف ملعوبة وجميلة 
*وأهو تلات نقاط ما بطالة 
*المهم 
*كلما شعللت الشمس فينا 
*كلما تمردت الكهربا علينا 
*وصرح بتاع الكهربا تصريح جوه عينا 
*قال فيه إن القطوعات ستستمر في رمضان 
*وعلينا بالصبر 
*صبر؟؟؟
*في حب يا أخوانا أكتر من كده؟؟؟
*صبر على الصيام ولا صبر على الإخفاقات يا عزيزي الوزير؟؟
*سنتين وزيادة لو افترضنا البلد دي ما فيها لا خزان سنار ولا مروي ولا عندها توليد كهربائي 
*سنتين دي ما كان ولدت العاقر يا أخوانا؟؟؟
*مخصصات المسؤولين بعد الثورة 
*ماكان صانت توربينات الوطن وأعادت له وميض لمبات نسينا حدود ضوئها؟؟؟؟
*الجماعة الرفضوا اللانسرات وطالبوا بفي اكس آرات 
*ما عارفين إنو البلد دي مواطنها سنتين قطوعات كهربتو مبرمجة؟؟؟؟
*وحمدوك في العمرة 
*إن شاء الله يا حمدوك في العمرة ما تكون نسيتنا 
*إن شاء الله تكون اتذكرتنا وسألت الله أن يرفع عنا 
*إن شاء الله تكون دعيت لينا بأن يولي ربنا علينا من يخافه فينا ياحمدوك
*غايتو يا حمدوك 
*طالما نويتوا تواصلوا في برمجة قطوعات الكهربا في رمضان 
*برمجوا لينا معاكم الصيام 
*التلاتا العرضة تقطع 
*ناس العرضة ما عليهم صيام 
*الصيام على ناس قحت 
*الأربعاء أركويت قاطعة 
*سوداكال وناس أركويت جالدين 
*يصوموا ناس خالد سلك 
*الخميس الجريف قاطعة 
*ناس الجريف الله حلاهم 
*يصوموا ناس المجلس السيادي 
*ما ممكن رمضان وسخانة وقطوعات كهربا وغلاء معيشة وفلس وصفوف بنزين ورغيف حبتو بعشرين، وخمسة وتسعين ما تدخلك جامعة ومواطن واحد
*ما هو يا صيام زي الصيام 
*يا 
*اللهم اجعلنا من الصائمين ومن المعيدين 
*أيها الناس 
*اتفاق سوداكال واتحاد الجماهير 
*ذكرني قصة الكديس والفار الراكبين مركب 
*وفي نص البحر الكديس قال للفار 
*بتكتح بالتراب مالك 
*حقو نخلينا واعيين شويه ونوصل الكديس لي خشم الباب 
*باب السلخانة 
*غير كده 
*استحملوا الخربشة
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*تعرف يا والينا 
*طالما رب الأسرة فينا 
*بحارب غلاء التعليم 
*وبحارب غلاء المعيشة 
*وبحارب قطوعات الموية 
*وبقاوم قطوعات الكهربا 
*وبوفر علاج أسرتو براهو محارباً للعدم 
*وطالما المدعوين كلهم حاربوا لأجل قضايا زي ما قالوا لينا
*كان تضموا رب الأسرة لاتفاقية جوبا للسلام يا والينا 
*في زول في البلد دي حارب أكتر منو!!!!
*كان صعبة حق تقرير المصير من الليلة تدينا 

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال ولا محتاجين تقرير مصير .كلو زول يرفع علم في راس بيتو ويعمل ليهو سلام جمهوري ويفتح سفارة في الخرطوم 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خبير قانوني في قضية الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس واكد الخبير الذي فضل حجب اسمة فهو يعمل عضو في الاتحاد ، واكد لنا أن الكاس تحسم الشكوي لصالح المريخ بأن العقوبة تبدأ من تاريخ ارتكاب المخالفة واكد أن تسجيل اللاعبين في الهلال صحيح وايضآ تسجيلهم للمريخ صحيح لكن المخالفة بدءات عند تسجيلهم للمرة الثانيه في نادي المريخ وفي هذه الحاله تستدعي الاتحاد اللاعبين الثلاثة من اجل تحديد رغبة اللاعب واللاعبين اختارو المريخ بالتالي يتم اعتماد اللاعبين الثلاثة الي المريخ نسبتآ لرغبة اللاعبين ، وتصل عقوبة ما بين 4  اشهر و 6 اشهر وان العقوبة التي فرضها الاتحاد بواقع 6 اشهر صحيحة لأن المريخ قام بادخال اسماء اللاعبين بطريقه مقلوبة وايضآ تخفيض العقوبة الي 5 اشهر صحيحة في حال تقدم اللاعبين باستئناف منطقي لكن خطأ الاتحاد اعتمد من تاريخ اعتماد اللاعبين وهذا خطأ بالتالي يعيد محكمة كاس عقوبة الثلاثي منذ تاريخ توقيعهم للنادي.

اما بشكوى الهلال للكاس اكد بأن الشكوي غير مجدية لأن شوؤن اللاعبين تنظر الى رغبة اللاعب فقط واكثر ما تفعلة كاس هو اجبار اللاعبين لاعادة الاموال للهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
الإساءة لسوداكال إهانة للمريخ 
× نرفض بشدة تلك الإساءات الشخصية والغير لائقة التي يوجهها بعض المنتمين لعشق المريخ، لرئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال، فهذه الإساءات لا مبرر لها ولا حاجة.
×نعم نتفق تماما بان رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال اغترف أخطاءا كثيرة، بداية من ترشحه لقيادة النادي وهو مكبل ومحجوز داخل السجن، ومن ثم تعامله الفظ مع زملاءه في المجلس، وكذلك طريقته في الإدارة، الأمر الذي عرض النادي وفريق الكرة إلى مشاكل كثيرة وعميقة.
×ولا نمل التكرار في أن فوز سوداكال بالتزكية سببه الأول والأخير هو جبن قادة وأقطاب المريخ الذين زاغوا وهربوا من المسئولية وتجابنوا من الدفع الحار، ولو ترشح أي كائن من كان في مواجهة آدم لعزرنا البقية، ولكن أن يفوز شخص وهو مسجون، فلا لوم ولا ذنبه عليه، ولكن الذنب ذنب الذين هربوا، ثم عادوا وعاد مادحيهم للهراء.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن التعرض لأدم سوداكال بنوع من الاستخفاف أو التقليل من قيمته، يصبح هذا إهانة وذلة لكيان المريخ وليس لسوداكال في شخصه أبدا أبدا.
× من حق سوداكال وغيره التقدم والترشح لرئاسة النادي الأحمر مادام أنه يعشقه ويريد أن يخدمه، فلا بد للكافة أن يتوافقوا على هذا المبدأ، ثم من بعد يكون النقد والتوجيه والرفض لأسلوبه في الإدارة هو أمر منطقي وموضوعي وصحيح ومطلوب بكل تأكيد ويقين.
×صحيح قلنا أن للرجل أخطاء ولكن له أيضا إضاءات وأعمال ممتازة قدمها للنادي، منها التسجيلات والتعاقد مع مدربين أصحاب قدرات، وأيضا استطاع أن يجلب أموالا كثيرة من أهل المريح ومحبيه، بالإضافة لإقناعه للتازي ليكون رئيسا فخريا بقدم الكثير للنادي.
×وحتى بعد أن اكتملت فترة سوداكال وأصبحت الجمعية العمومية على بعد خطوات، لم نحس بان هناك رئيسا واثقا من ذاته وماله، ينوي الترشح ليقود المريخ.
× وبالمقابل نرى أن آدم سوداكال هو الأول وهو الجاهز ليعود لرئاسة النادي مرة أخرى، ومن هنا نحذر الكافة من أن يختفوا عند المعركة الانتخابية ثم يعودون بعدها، يدبجون المقالات وينظمون الاعتصامات ، ويرفعون اللافتات الجارحات ، وهذا سلوك غير سوي ولن يقدم المريخ بل يؤخره ويلحق به الضرر البليغ.
× إذا سألت أي مريخي قطب أو صحفي أو مشجع، يقول لك سوداكال ما نافع، وعندما تقول له من هو البديل الجاهز ليخرج النادي؟ يقول لك المريخ عنده رجال وحواء والده.
×بالواضح والصريح نقول المريخ مبشتن وغير منظم، ولا يوجد به اليوم تنظيما واحدا جاهزا للانتخابات، وبنظرة للهلال المنافس والند نجد به أكثر من تنظيم محضر ذاته للانتخابات، بالإضافة لعدد من الشخصيات التي تنوي الترشح للرئاسة الزرقاء.
×على كافة أهل المريخ أن ينسوا أمر سوداكال وأن يبتعدوا عن الإساءة لشخصه أو التقليل منه، ولكن لا مانع البتة في النقد والتعرض القوي لإخفاقاته، ومن بعد نطلب منهم تنظيم أعضائهم وعضويتهم ليقودوا النادي بالشرعية والقوة الفكرية والمالية.
×يستحق سوداكال التقدير والاحترام، لأنه تصدى للعمل برئاسة النادي عندما هجرها الناس، ويقوم بالدفع وتسيير الأمور رغم الكيد والتقليل والإساءات غير المنطقية التي توجه إليه صباح مساء.
×خلاصة القول هو، لا بد أن يقدر الكافة أن الكريخ كيان عريض وجامع لكل الأفكار والآراء ، ولا بد ان يتذكر الناس أن المريخ ليس ملكا لأجد بل هو مشاع لكل عاشق وولهان به، ولأجل ذلك لا بد ان تتوفر الثقة بين أهله ولا بد أن يتوفر الاحترام التام والمطلق بين أهله، لا إقصاء لا إساءة لا استصغار، والله المستعان. 
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات
× وصلت بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى تنزانيا بسلام وعافية .
× لن نقنط ولن نقنع من الأمل في التأهل ولن يخذلنا الزعيم أبدا.
×نعم ظروف كثيرة أعاقت الزعيم هذا الموسم ونأمل أن يقدر اللاعبون الموقف ويحققون النصر أو التعادل.
×الهزيمة التي لحقت بالمريخ أمام فيتا كلوب كانت قاسية ولكنها مفيدة.
× عقب تلك الهزيمة قدم الأحمر مباراة مقبولة ومطمئنة.
× مظهر الأجانب يوم لقاء مريخ السلاطين كان ممتازا ويوضح قدراتهم الفنية.
×لو قدم الأجانب مردودا طيبا يوم الثلاثاء نتوقع فوز المريخ هناك في دار السلام.
×المدير الفني للمريخ كلارك الإنجليزي يتمتع بحيوية وثقة وطموح نأمل أن ينعكس ذلك على اللاعبين.
× وعد سوداكال لاعبي المريخ بحوافز دولاريه في حال حققوا الفوز على سيمبا.
× ما وعد به سوداكال كناو نتمنى أن يوعد به بعض الأقطاب والذين تلمه أسماؤهم للترشح .
× ماذا يفعل علي أسد والكندو هذه الأيام؟
الذهبية الخيرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، لا للإساءة لسودا كال، فهو رئيس المريخ، وهذا وحده يحرم على الكل الاعتداء عليه لفظيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ “جناح أسد” يكسب مختار.



علم “#سبورتاق” أن عضو مجلس نادي المريخ “أحمد  مختار”  قد إنضم إلى “جناح أسد” وإلى “ركب الجماهير” المنادي بضرورة تطبيق  خارطة “الفيفا” وقيادة النادي الأحمر إلى جمعية عمومية تعيده إدارياً  لمساره الصحيح.
وكان الناطق الرسمي بإسم نادي المريخ وعضو المجلس “أحمد مختار” قد دفع  باستقالته في وقتٍ سابق من هذا الأسبوع إلى رئيس النادي “آدم سوداكال”  والذي أعلن قبوله الاستقالة وتكليف المكتب الإعلامي بمهام الناطق الرسمي  بإسم النادي.
قبل ان يعلن المكتب التنفيذي للمجلس المنقسم بقيادة “علي أسد”  رفض  الاستقالة، حيث أعلن “مختار” إنضمامه إلى المكتب التنفيذي معية كل من:  “الكندو، هيثم الرشيد، وخالد المصطفى، وعلي أسد” وإعلان مناهضة “سوداكال”  عبر العمومية.
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بالملعب الرديف لإستاد بنجامين ماكيبا




أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ عند الساعة الثانية عشر بتوقيت تنزانيا الحادية عشر بتوقيت السودان أول تدريب له بالملعب الرديف لإستاد بنجامين ماكيبا إستمر زهاء الساعتين وإشتمل المران الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني الإنجليزي للمريخ لي كلارك وطاقمه الفني على الإحماء البدني والتدرب بالكرة، ومن المنتظر ان يؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي لمواجهة سيمبا التنزاني عصر غدً الإثنين بملعب بنجامين ماكيبا، وكان الجهاز الفني قد قام أمس بعمل حمام ثلج وساونا للإعبين بإشراف المعد البدني إسلام جمال وخالد حبشكا.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						النابي في حوارٍ مع”باج نيوز”: المريخ يعيش فوضى غير مسبوقة في تاريخه
 

  النابي





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لم يعمّر كثيرًا مع نادي المريخ، فأشرف على عددٍ من  مباريات الفريق بالدوري السوداني الممتاز، وثلاث جولاتٍ بدوري أبطال  إفريقيا، واجه ظروفًا صعبةً أزّمت من موقف فريقه على الصعيد المحلي  والإفريقي، قبل أنّ يتمّ إقالته بعد ساعاتٍ من مباراة سيمبا التنزاني التي  تعادل فيها الفريق من دون أهدافٍ.
وقبل إقلاع طائرته متوجهًا إلى موطنه، تمكّن”باج نيوز”، من إجراء حوارٍ معه تطالعونه في المساحة التالية.
*هل منعت من السفر من قبل إدارة المريخ؟



_لا  لا، لم يمنعني أحد من السفر وكلّ السبب في التأخر من الإجراءات كان لبعض  الإجراءات المتعلّقة بفحص كورونا حيث طلب المسؤولين هنا نسخةً ورقيةً من  الفحوصات وأنا لم تكن معي لأنّه تمّ إرسالها ليّ عبر تطبيق الواتساب.
*يقال إن سوداكال منعك من السفر؟
_ لا أرغب في الحديث حول هذا الموضوع.



*غادرت المريخ رغم المساندة الجماهيرية لك؟
_أود أنّ أتقدم بالشكر إلى أنصار المريخ على الدعم والمساندة وقبل كلّ  ذلك الثقة لكنّ كما تعلمون المريخ الآن يدار بطريقة معروفة للجميع،  وبالتالي فإن ما حدث متوقّع، وانتظروا مني حديث قويّ خلال الفترة القادمة  لأنّني الآن متوجه إلى الطائرة على عجلٍ.
*لماذا لا تريد الحديث بشكلٍ مفصلٍ عن مسيرتك؟
_أود فقط أنّ يتمّ السماح ليّ بشكر الجميع هنا لأنّهم وقفوا معي  وساندوني في العودة من جديدٍ إلى بلدي، وأنا كنت أريد الاستمرار هنا ولكنّ  في النهاية قدر الله ما شاء فعل.
*قبل بداية مسيرتك قلت إنّك قادم لصناعة فريق بطولات قويّ وشيئًا من ذلك لم يحدث؟
_نعم أتيت لصناعة فريق، وبدأت في ذلك والجميع يشهد ولكنّ في النهاية  أقالوني بعد أنّ وضعت الأساس وبدأت الثمار تظهر رغمًا عن الظروف الصعبة  التي عملنا بها.
*كيف ترى موقف اللاعبين منك؟
_أشكرهم جميعًا تعاملوا معيّ بصورةٍ طيبةٍ وبجديةٍ وكان لها الأثر في العمل الذي قمنا به.
*لماذا لم تقم بالأفضل مع الفريق؟
_الظروف لم تساعدني لأنّ الموجودين الآن بالمريخ تهمهم مصالحهم الشخصية  ولا يعملون من أجلّ النادي والمريخ آخر اهتماماتهم ومثل هذه الظروف على  أيّ شخصٍ العمل بها كما أنّ قضيتي هي أنّني صريح وواضح وهذه من الأسباب  التي جعلتني أغادر سريعًا.
*تبدو متفاجئ بواقع المريخ؟
_نعم لأنّني دربته في ظروفٍ لا يعلمها أيّ شخصٍ وكثيرون لو كانوا مكاني  ما استمروا ولكنّ في النهاية أنا عملت بإخلاص وفي النهاية لم أستمر لظروفٍ  غير جيّدة ذكرتها سابقًا، كما أنّ العراقيل والأزمات كانت موجودة ويتمّ  خلقها في بعض الأحيان على رأس كلّ دقيقة وأنا في النهاية لست مثلهم.
*بصراحة تبدو متحفظ بعض الشيء؟
_لست متحفظًا أنا أريد فقط أنّ أشكر بعض الشخصيات التي تنتمي إلى  المريخ التي عاملتني بشكل جيد وعلى رأسهم قطب النادي ببلجيكا مزمل صديق  والمستشار عمار الحاج بالإمارات ومولانا معاوية بدولة قطر وعوض عيد بتونس  وكل أبناء المريخ واتمنى ان اعود في المستقبل لادرب المريخ في ظروف أفضل  ومحترمة حتى تبرز إمكانياتي
*ما هي رسالتك لجماهير النادي ؟
_أتمنى أنّ يتمّ انتزاع المريخ سريعًا من الإدارة الحالية حتى يتمّ  حماية الفريق مما يجري وأتمنى أنّ يتمّ الإسراع في معالجة الخلل الموجود.
*هل تمّ منحك حقوقك؟
– لم أخذ أيّ حقوقٍ من النادي بل حتى المعاملة لم تكن جيدة، أنا منذ  نهاية مباراة سيمبا التنزاني مصاب بالكورونا لم يزورني احد قط ولم يتصلوا  بي أو يسألوا عني كل هذه أشياء غير إيجابيةٍ وعمومًا سأمنحهم فرصة قبل أنّ  اتّخذ إجراءاتي.
*ما هي سبب الإقالة بشكل واضح؟
_السبب واضح أنني لا اجامل في مصلحة المريخ، انا لا اعرف الكذب ولا  اعرف القيام بمثل هذه الأدوار والأخطاء التي يرتكبها رئيس النادي سوداكال  كثيرة وأدخلت النادي في نفق مظلم.
*تبدو غاضبًا من الأوضاع بالنادي؟
_المريخ يعيش تخبّط لم يحدث طوال تاريخه ولا أعتقد أنّ المريخ مرّ بمثل  هذه الظروف من قبل، هؤلاء شنّوا عليّ حربٍ غير مسبوقةٍ وبعض المطبلاتية  فعلوا معي كلّ شئ من أجلّ لعرقلة مسيرتي وبصراحة أنا حزين لأنّ المريخ  يمتلك فريقًا قويًا وجيّد ولكنّ أعطوني كرتًا أحمرًا بعد أنّ بدأت بصماتي  تظهر.
*ما هي الظروف السيئة التي عملت بها؟
_أنا قصصت لكم القليل، طردت من الفندق يوم مباراة سيمبا التنزاني،  مستحقاتي لم استلمها، لا توجد دائرة كرة، لا يوجد جهاز إداري حول الفريق،  الاهتمام باللاعبين مفقود، بصراحة المريخ يعيش فوضى غير مسبوقة في تاريخه  وهذا أمر غير مقبول، وبالمناسبة الثلاثي عمر محمد عبد الله وأنس نصر الدين  ومن يدعي جدو هؤلاء لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم ولا يمكن أن يكون هؤلاء أن  يكون مسؤولين عن إدارة نادي مثل المريخ الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يتم التفاهم  معن هو عضو المجلس أحمد مختار وما اعرفه عنه أنه استقال.. اخيرا طائرتي على  وشك الإقلاع عقب الوصول اعدكم بإكمال الحديث الطويل.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						نادي الهلال يترقّب ردًا حاسمًا خلال ساعاتٍ 





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يؤكّد نزار عوض جاهزية الفريق لمباراة بعد غدٍ الإفريقية.
أعلن نادي الهلال عن إكمال الإجراءات والتصاديق الداخلية من وزارة  الصحة والولاية والطوارئ بشأن دخول الجماهير لمباريات الفريق إفريقيًا.



وقال  نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي الهلال، نزار عوض، بأنّه تمّ طباعة 4500  تذكرة، وأنّهم في انتظار ردٍ نهائي من الاتحاد الإفريقي.

وأردف” ننتظر ردّ الكاف للسماح بحضور الجماهير أو الرفض”.
وأتمّ” لم يصلنا أيّ خطابٍ من الكاف بخصوص منع الجماهير، وسننتظر حتى غدٍ لمعرفة القرار النهائي، ولكن كلّ الترتيبات اكتملت”.



وأعلن نزار عوض عن جاهزية الهلال لمباراة شباب بلوزداد، مبينًا أنّ الترتيبات الإعدادية جرت بصورةٍ نموذجيةٍ.
والثلاثاء، يستقبل الهلال السوداني نظيره شباب بلوزداد الجزائري ضمن المرحلة الرابعة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريحات || حاجي مناره المنسق الإعلامي لنادي سيمبا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي اسد يورد رسوم العضويه في حساب نادي المريخ


*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*موافقة”كاف” على طلب الهلال..”1000â€³ مشجّع وشروط قاسيةاعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن تلقيه خطابًا رسميًا من الاتحاد الإفريقي  لكرة القدم”كاف” يسمح بحضور الجماهير لمباراة الهلال السوداني ونظيره شباب  بلوزداد الجزائري في دوي أبطال إفريقيا.
وقال نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة، ورئيس اللجنة المنظّمة، الفاتح باني، في  تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ كاف منح الضوء الأخضر لـ”1000â€³ مشجّعٍ وفق شروطٍ  قاسية.

وأضاف” هذه الشروط تمثّلت في الالتزام بالبروتكول الصحي”.
وأشار باني إلى أنّه سيتم مناقشة مزيد من التفاصيل بشأن هذه  الاشتراطات في اجتماعٍ تمّ التأمين عليه، الأثنين.
والثلاثاء، يستقبل الهلال السوداني نظيره شباب بلوزداد الجزائري ضمن دور المرحلة الرابعة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.
*

----------

